# anyone know the value of a 1967 GTO Le Mans hardtop?



## jcole8132 (Jul 10, 2021)

I just purchased a storage unit that has all kinds of 1967 GTO Le Mans parts, Including this 67 hardtop that’s been channeled. Does anyone know the value of it?


----------



## 1969 tempest custom s (Sep 9, 2020)

what do you mean by "channeled" I see an el camino roof and what you state is an gto lemans roof.


----------



## jcole8132 (Jul 10, 2021)

1969 tempest custom s said:


> what do you mean by "channeled" I see an el camino roof and what you state is an gto lemans roof.


I specified the GTO top in this picture, it’s sitting behind the El Camino top


----------



## jcole8132 (Jul 10, 2021)

jcole8132 said:


> I specified the GTO top in this picture, it’s sitting behind the El Camino top


I don’t know if you know anybody that’s interested, but I’m looking to get rid of all these GTO, Chevelle, el Camino, 66 bel air, barracuda parts. This was a heck of a find. i’ve gotten replies the people are worried that this is a scam. I assure you it’s not. I’m more than happy to supply any pics of parts, Or even FaceTime to confirm I have parts


----------

